# Not giving puppy Deworming



## roxie2519 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello Everybody,

As you all might know by now, my puppy's hair has been falling out after his 2nd round of shots. He has Diahreea and vomited in my car, on our way home from the Vet. ( that proves that he might have had an allergic reaction). SO this time when the Vet asked me if I wanted her to give him the deworming shot/syrup , I've told her not to. I've decided to have her give him the DHLP , becasue I saw a dog who had distemper in the waiting room  So I thought that distemper is a very serious health condition .. so he needs the rest of the shots. She gave him a shot of benadryl before doing anything to him. My question is, do you think the deworming shot is important? :croc:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't know of a deworming shot. I think you should have his stool sample checked. Then you should get him on Interceptor or heartguard, which will prevent worms.

Sorry to hear he had such a bad reaction!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

your vet should be advising you. That's what they're for. Give him all the facts and go from there. Here is some info http://pets.webmd.com/dogs/deworming-dogs-puppies note the last sentence of page one.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

That's too bad about the dog in the waiting room with distemper. It is highly infectious and can be fatal. If your schedule allows, try to bring your pup in the early morning vs afternoon/evening, it tends to be cleaner. Ditto on getting a fecal. Many pups have car sickness, so in the future if it is only vomit and not a double-ender, don't be alarmed.


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your pup! I would recommend getting the deworming vaccine. Lola had worms when she was much younger and was really sick from it (super concerning for me). I'd say it's better to try and prevent it than risk the chances of him getting it. I hope his bad reaction to the shots was only a one time thing, poor guy!! Like others suggested, maybe a fecal exam would be a good idea.


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Have you tries other worming method instead of the shot? Like the tablets? Maybe they will go down better....


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

My dog have never had worms and have never had a pill or a shot. In oregon my vet says that heart worm isn't common so we don't do any worming medication at all. I did however bring in stool samples during out first three puppy visits.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Diatomaceous Earth is a natural and safer approach to deworming. Just make sure it is food grade!
http://wolfcreekranch1.tripod.com/defaq.html


----------



## roxie2519 (Jan 9, 2013)

Lola :) said:


> Sorry to hear about your pup! I would recommend getting the deworming vaccine. Lola had worms when she was much younger and was really sick from it (super concerning for me). I'd say it's better to try and prevent it than risk the chances of him getting it. I hope his bad reaction to the shots was only a one time thing, poor guy!! Like others suggested, maybe a fecal exam would be a good idea.


Thanks,
I will take him separately to get his vaccine...


----------



## roxie2519 (Jan 9, 2013)

Tia said:


> Have you tries other worming method instead of the shot? Like the tablets? Maybe they will go down better....


She wanted to give him a syrup in his mouth ,then give us a pill to give him when we get home.. but that is for heart worm.. in case a mosquito bites him. We don't have any mosquitos here.... it is very cold


----------



## roxie2519 (Jan 9, 2013)

Chica'sMom said:


> Is your pup's hair falling out all over his body or at the injection site?


It was falling out all over his body.


----------



## roxie2519 (Jan 9, 2013)

lfung5 said:


> I don't know of a deworming shot. I think you should have his stool sample checked. Then you should get him on Interceptor or heartguard, which will prevent worms.
> 
> Sorry to hear he had such a bad reaction!


They have checked his stool twice and gave him deworming twice.. I don't understand. If they deworm him when he is few weeks old ,then why do they need to do it again and again?


----------



## roxie2519 (Jan 9, 2013)

Lola :) said:


> Sorry to hear about your pup! I would recommend getting the deworming vaccine. Lola had worms when she was much younger and was really sick from it (super concerning for me). I'd say it's better to try and prevent it than risk the chances of him getting it. I hope his bad reaction to the shots was only a one time thing, poor guy!! Like others suggested, maybe a fecal exam would be a good idea.


Yeah I will take him back.. I'm just waiting for his to get better. I think that the reason why he got so sick is because , they gave him the rabbi booster along with the other two shots.. thats too many in one day!


----------



## roxie2519 (Jan 9, 2013)

Suzi said:


> My dog have never had worms and have never had a pill or a shot. In oregon my vet says that heart worm isn't common so we don't do any worming medication at all. I did however bring in stool samples during out first three puppy visits.


They told us to dig and see if he has worms, like we were doctors...


----------



## roxie2519 (Jan 9, 2013)

rdanielle said:


> Diatomaceous Earth is a natural and safer approach to deworming. Just make sure it is food grade!
> http://wolfcreekranch1.tripod.com/defaq.html


Thanks, I'll try this if anything


----------



## roxie2519 (Jan 9, 2013)

" UPDATE"

I've found a tooth stuck in my puppy's hair. Turns out , the reason why he couldn't eat and he was throwing up right away, is becasue he coudln't chew his food , instead he was eating it whole... I got so scared for nothing. My mom called off work and stayed home with him.... :frusty: He is now feeling so much better .


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

My little guy, as a pup LOVED playing with snails, used to bring me one almost everyday. you might be aware, snails are part of the lifestyle of numerous parasites, aka worms. so my guys had 2-3 extra rounds of deworming b/c he had worms (could see 'em around the butt hole and in the poop).

a fecal sample as already mentioned will reveal which worms. but yes, there is a shot for deworming, also pills, you can buy. but it depends on the worms you have.


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

roxie2519 said:


> " UPDATE"
> 
> I've found a tooth stuck in my puppy's hair. Turns out , the reason why he couldn't eat and he was throwing up right away, is becasue he coudln't chew his food , instead he was eating it whole... I got so scared for nothing. My mom called off work and stayed home with him.... :frusty: He is now feeling so much better .


I'm glad he's feeling better, what a relief!  When Lola was teething and had difficulty chewing, I used to water down her food which seemed to help.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

There are several different types of worms that dogs can get and different ones live in different areas, so your vet is the best one to advise you. The medication only kills the worm in certain life cycles, so you need multiple treatments. My puppy was treated 3 times, yet I still found a giant worm in her bed when she was 4 months old! Also, some of the canine worms can infect people so another good reason to deworm your puppy. I don't want to have a tapeworm!

Heartworm is different, and is spread by mosquitos. It is something that you immunize against and is important to do so before exposure (otherwise it is too late). Only your vet can tell you if you have it in your area or not (it is a huge worm that literally lives in the dogs heart and causes heart failure; gross).


----------

